# Bond swamp NWR



## ekr (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like no more hog hunts for bond swamp this year.   I saw this one coming from the experience this past hunt there.


----------



## Canyon (Jul 31, 2013)

I was at the hunt last year and it was crazy how many folks were in the woods.  Another good spot down the drain....


----------



## fredw (Jul 31, 2013)

ekr said:


> Looks like no more hog hunts for bond swamp this year.   I saw this one coming from the experience this past hunt there.



What happened?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wondering that myself


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jul 31, 2013)

Hog hunting at Bond Swamp NWR is now like most state WMA's, you can kill a hog during a hunt for a game species with the legal weapon and ammunition for that game species.


----------



## ben300win (Jul 31, 2013)

I spoke with the game wardens while we were down there last year. He said they were going to open a new area on the other side of the river and probably do a quota hunt so that there will not be as many folks on there at the same time. Just hearsay from mr. Green jeans.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 1, 2013)

ben300win said:


> I spoke with the game wardens while we were down there last year. He said they were going to open a new area on the other side of the river and probably do a quota hunt so that there will not be as many folks on there at the same time. Just hearsay from mr. Green jeans.



Yep; quotas for several hunts and then just a general permit for archery and some small game. Other side of the river also now open.
http://www.fws.gov/southeast/pubs/bond_swamp_hunt.pdf


----------



## ekr (Aug 1, 2013)

last yr - there were just too many ppl in the woods and too many with a little too much ammo.  The year before, someone shot a bear that must've been gps tagged so DNR was all over the area asking questions and checking with a road block and even caught some trying to drive off with a truck full of young shoats.   So for them to end the special hunt this year imo is a good call.  sucks but a good call indeed.


----------



## sharpshot (Aug 1, 2013)

good thing for the bow season there , because it was getting bad during the rifle hunts , ive been going there for several years and seen this coming , the game wardens at bond swamp are a great bunch of guys and need to do something and as for the bear thing they have a lot of eyes in the woods


----------



## gaunited (Aug 5, 2013)

so can we still shoot a hog during the small game hunt dec. 1- jan 31? or no? since in the reg. it states squirrel, rabbit, quails only


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it closed during archery?? Or will it still be open on a check-in basis??


----------



## ben300win (Aug 7, 2013)

Do a google search for bond swamp 2013-2014 and you will see the dates and all the info you need. Good luck


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 9, 2013)

gaunited said:


> so can we still shoot a hog during the small game hunt dec. 1- jan 31? or no? since in the reg. it states squirrel, rabbit, quails only



"Feral hogs may be taken incidental during any refuge 
hunting season by permitted hunters utilizing legal 
weapons designated by state law for the specific game 
species for which the refuge is open."


----------



## gaunited (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks 35 Whelen


----------

